# "Have an exit plan" - Drudge



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

Has anyone else seen the cryptic message the the founder of the Drudge Report has tweeted? That along with banks in Russia not allowing cash withdrawals for a week & J.P. Morgan executives committing suicide...pretty fishy!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Heard about this. He has never been an infowars type has he?


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't know much about him or the Drudge report. Here's the report I read. 
Matt Drudge sparks mystery in 4 cryptic words | END TIME HEADLINES


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

For those that have ears to hear. I think a whole lot of dis-information is force fed to reporters so when the real deal is here,no one will care. Where the dis-information /real deal line is, has yet to be drawn and we won't likely know until it's getting real late.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

People laugh at Alex Jones and Infowars....But then again I've heard those same people laugh at the Drudge report. "“Considering he once nearly brought down the Clinton administration by revealing the president’s indiscretions with a White House intern, one could make the case that if anyone has legitimate sources pouring in from across the world it’s Matt Drudge,” Slavo writes", is a quote from the above mentioned article. Well I would say someone who was able to breech the walls of Bohemian Grove and release a full length DVD on his trip inside showing what he captured on film, is someone that has the same size balls as me. I'm aware of the rumor Jones is a mere pawn in a "Bigger government conspiracy" and it's that's the case, who's to say Matt Drudge isn't?(I certainly don't think either are government agents). Tin foil hats, Infowars, The Drudge Report, Prepping, SHTF talk. Best way to be IMHO, as the great Texas Rattlesnake, Stone Cold Steve Austin would say, "DTA. Don't Trust Anybody." haha


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have no control over what may, or may not, happen. Only God knows for sure what the future holds.
And since God does not speak directly to me, the only thing I can do is be as ready as possible for whatever may happen.
I refuse to lose sleep over it.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have no control over what may, or may not, happen. Only God knows for sure what the future holds.
> And since God does not speak directly to me, the only thing I can do is be as ready as possible for whatever may happen.
> I refuse to lose sleep over it.


God speaks to everybody. Sometimes we just don't listen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I read this, too, and there has been much speculation in the alternative media arena.

Considering everything that is going on that the corporate media outlets are not telling us, I would think we need to be very watchful and cautious.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

One of the things I do not understand is why everyone thinks paper gold is safe. I will not embellish but at some point just clean water would be worth twice its weight in paper gold.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Silverback said:


> One of the things I do not understand is why everyone thinks paper gold is safe. I will not embellish but at some point just clean water would be worth twice its weight in paper gold.


I hope nobody thinks paper gold is safe! If it isn't in your house, you don't have it! Just ask Germany.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Resister said:


> God speaks to everybody. Sometimes we just don't listen.


If you hear God speaking directly to you, you have even bigger problems than I thought.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you hear God speaking directly to you, you have even bigger problems than I thought.


I have heard His whispers twice in my life. I would hear Him more were I to get closer to Him. Hearing the voice of the Shepherd doesn't mean you are crazy, though some of us might already be a little unstable.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I know "The Prince Of The Airwaves" talks to all of us here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I have heard His whispers twice in my life. I would hear Him more were I to get closer to Him. Hearing the voice of the Shepherd doesn't mean you are crazy, though some of us might already be a little unstable.


God generally makes his points to me through other people.


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't say that Jones or Drudge is or isn't part of a government conspiracy to spread panic to those who believe them. But all I can say is its kinda suspicious that all these things have been reported within the last week. No one will ever know the truth except those who control it. I just finished reading One Second After and while it's focus is the effects of an EMP everything else would happen in this country after any large spread crisis. (Looting, murder, rape etc). Just look at Katrina it happened there.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> I have heard His whispers twice in my life.  I would hear Him more were I to get closer to Him. Hearing the voice of the Shepherd doesn't mean you are crazy, though some of us might already be a little unstable.


Most people have expressed those whispers as that little voice that tells you to do or not do something at a given time. We've all dodged the bullet just because something beyond our comprehension told us to do or not do something in a split second.

I was once presumed dead in a car accident. Yet I can tell you everything that was going on AND, crazy as it sounds, I did hear a voice just like some people have described in out of body experiences. That voice told me it wasn't time yet and that I had to go back. If that makes me crazy, so be it, but I know there is a God and he is in charge of our destinies. When we are moved to do the right thing and there is no profit in it for us, that is all the proof I need.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you want to know how bad the situation is just look at the environment in which you are living. Like the frog in the slowly warming water if he was smart enough to recognize the steam before the water boiled he would get out. Are you smarter than the frog?

If not, just relax and enjoy the sauna - me? I'm out and disconnected as much as I can be.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> If you want to know how bad the situation is just look at the environment in which you are living. Like the frog in the slowly warming water if he was smart enough to recognize the steam before the water boiled he would get out. Are you smarter than the frog?
> 
> If not, just relax and enjoy the sauna - me? I'm out and disconnected as much as I can be.


Myth-bust. Frogs will not put up with that. Turns out, they are smarter than people.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you hear God speaking directly to you, you have even bigger problems than I thought.


RPD, God sent the the Holy Spirit to guide and help. Have you ever had a great idea out of the blue? Have you just sort missed an accident? That's the Holy Spirit watching over you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Most people have expressed those whispers as that little voice that tells you to do or not do something at a given time. We've all dodged the bullet just because something beyond our comprehension told us to do or not do something in a split second.
> 
> I was once presumed dead in a car accident. Yet I can tell you everything that was going on AND, crazy as it sounds, I did hear a voice just like some people have described in out of body experiences. That voice told me it wasn't time yet and that I had to go back. If that makes me crazy, so be it, but I know there is a God and he is in charge of our destinies. When we are moved to do the right thing and there is no profit in it for us, that is all the proof I need.


Ok, what have you done with the REAL Resister?????????


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> RPD, God sent the the Holy Spirit to guide and help. Have you ever had a great idea out of the blue? Have you just sort missed an accident? That's the Holy Spirit watching over you.


Oh, I agree 100%.
But I have never heard the voice of God speaking directly to me.
And that is the word I used in my other post "speak" and "directly".
Even when I had the muzzle of the Garand in my mouth and my thumb on the trigger, the voice in my ear saying "Suicide is a permanant solution to a temporary problem" was the voice of Melvin M., my PTSD counselor at the VA. I know it was God, but the voice was Melvin's.
That is why I also stated that God works through other people in my life.
Believe me, I know God is very real. As it says in the Big Book (aka Alcoholics Anonymous) on pages 83 & 84 when it speaks of the promises: "We will suddenly realize that God is doing for us what we could not do for ourselves."
But anyone who hears Gods voice speaking in their head has problems much bigger than mine, in my own humble opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, I agree 100%.
> But I have never heard the voice of God speaking directly to me.
> And that is the word I used in my other post "speak" and "directly".
> Even when I had the muzzle of the Garand in my mouth and my thumb on the trigger, the voice in my ear saying "Suicide is a permanant solution to a temporary problem" was the voice of Melvin M., my PTSD counselor at the VA. I know it was God, but the voice was Melvin's.
> ...


Two times that I heard a voice in my head, not my voice or anyone else's:

"Next time, trust me."

"That's what I can do with half faith."

I do have a problem, Brother. My problems are not being as close to Dad as I should be, relying on my own thoughts and wits rather than on His, not talking to Him as much as I should, and having only "half faith," as He said. Dad whispers, he does not yell. Satan, on the other hand, is loud in our heads, uses our own voices in our heads and starts the sentences with, "I." I think we'd be surprised if we knew how many times we thought an idea was ours, when it was not. The struggle, war, if you will, is spiritual, and with spirits.
I need to draw nearer to Him. I am weak and stupid, I know this with my heart, but my head needs to be lowered and disciplined. Then, maybe I can have a better problem, the one you say is much bigger than yours - whatever it is.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Intuition? A feeling? Second guessing? A hesitation? Your Spirit is talking to you all the time, most of us don't take the time, or quiet down, to listen; or know how to listed. I understand the point about not "hearing" it directly, however, IMHO, there's more to it than hearing.

Quiet your mind, God's speaking all around you! ALL life is connected - ALL, not just on Earth, and not just "we" consider living (like humans and animals).

This has turned into a better thread than I had expected 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was once on a five hour road trip and cruising along not paying much attention but I happened to look down at my speedometer and saw that I had crept up to 80+ mph. For just an instant I wanted to ignore it but That one liner came into my head; "pay attention or pay the consequences" so I slowed to the limit. About a half mile down the road there was a state trooper sitting on the side of the road just after a downhill bend in the road. I got a big pat on the back as I drove past and he didn't flinch. Just by paying attention I didn't have to pay for a ticket. I don't often speed and rarely do it intentionally because I have learned over the years that it is just as easy to go the limit as it is to go any other speed.

The spirit speaks to us constantly and most of the time it is stuff we don't want to hear. If you ignore it long enough the message comes in a form you can't ignore so it is better to listen to the whispers.

In a society that says it is OK if you talk to God but if you claim that God is talking to you then you are crazy it is hard to reconcile faith. If God tells you to do His work - that is not God talking. None of us has the capacity to do God's work.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think most of us here do have a plan. That is what we are working on and why we are here.


----------

